# Worauf freut Ihr Euch in der kommenden WoW-Instanz Ulduar?



## Shadaim (18. Februar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, worauf Ihr Euch in der kommenden WoW-Instanz Ulduar freut.

*LINK: Zur Ulduar-Vorschau*

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Kahadan (18. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar: Ich finde es klasse, dass wir die Schwierigkeit der meisten Bosskämpfe bestimmen können – und damit Einfluss auf die die Beute haben.

Ein Heroic-Heroic-Modus.
Super für die Testfreudigen und Elitespieler (bzw. Spieler der "Oberklasse")


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. Februar 2009)

Bin grade viel am twinken, da werde ich erstmal Ulduar nicht von innen sehen, also ist es mir Wurscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (18. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe das mit ulduar dieses "wow sterben" geheule aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich freue mich Tierisch auf die Mopets und Belagerungswaffen, ich raide zwar aber gehe immer gerne Tausendwinter.

 Ich finde es klasse das sie es geschafft haben Bosskämpfe mit Maschienen zu Desingen, da in z.B. Occulus oder bei Malygos die Fahrzeuge von Zaubern her den normalen avataren ähneln, aber man kann ja schlecht mit einem Panzer healer, ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen das dann Ingis den Tank-Panzer (wobei ja schon "Tank" Panzer bedeutet xD) zu reparieren^^. 

Und an alle die meckern: Es wird ja noch ein Raid wie Sartharion kommen und ausserdem wird das mit den Belagerungsmaschienen den kleinsten Teil ausmachen. Ausserdem finde ich es gut, das der 25er Modus nicht so schwer ist das man die Instanz nur imer 10er Besuchen kann, sondern das man den 25er für bessere Beute und größere Herausforderungen noch schwerer machen kann.


----------



## feronius (18. Februar 2009)

bin gespannt wie das mit den fahrzeugen wird.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesen Fahrzeugen bei Encounter nicht sehr angetan bin. Hat mir bei Malygos schon nicht zugesagt.


----------



## Aîm (18. Februar 2009)

auf mich trifft nix davon zu sondern eher das hier: "ist mir wumpe. gemacht wird trotzdem alles wegen dem raid."


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesen Fahrzeugen bei Encounter nicht sehr angetan bin. Hat mir bei Malygos schon nicht zugesagt.



/agree 
Find ich total Backe. Oo


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. Februar 2009)

Also mir ist Ulduar ziemlich egal ich spiel erstmal meinen dk auf 80
mache paar heros und dann Naxx usw.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (19. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf dieses neue System. 

Dass man die Schwierigkeit der Bosskämpfe beeinflussen können wird, kann hoffentlich diesem ganzen "mimimi zu einfach / zu schwer" Geheule etwas entgegenwirken (wie gesagt - HOFFENTLICH). 

Ich jedenfalls finde es super und werde schnell versuchen, 80 zu werden damit ich es bald selber testen kann ^^


----------



## René93 (19. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar: dass man die schwierigkeit hochsetzen kann um mehr/besseren loot zu bekommen. Da macht der Raid ja gleich doppelten Spaß^^


----------



## Hexold (19. Februar 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


 ich hätte lieber das 1. UND 2. angedrückt, hoffe jedoch, dass es nicht so schwer wie bei oculus(hero) ist. so ein schwierigkeitsgrad wie der auf den drachen von malygos würde mir gefallen


----------



## Kagon (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das eine gute Idee von Blizzard, dass man die Schwierigkeit selbst bestimmen kann. Somit können viele Spieler den aktuellen Content sehen und die Topgilden bekommen trotdem herausfordende Kämpfe mit besserer Beute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (19. Februar 2009)

gute idee jetz kann sich jede gilde ihren schwierigkeitsgrad selbst aussuchen, fand ich bei sath + adds schon sehr gut...
endlich is dann das gemimimi weg das die raidinzen für bobs sind usw... (hoffendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

go blizz need new content!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

ist mir soetwas von wurscht 
hauptsache schurken kriegen mal einen PVE buff


----------



## -jjam- (20. Februar 2009)

ich frage mich wiede das mit den motorräder gehen soll ,fährt einer und ein ers sitzt hinten drauf und scheißt?? würd mich echt interesieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Thoryk (20. Februar 2009)

> ein ers sitzt hinten drauf und scheißt??



made may day


----------



## Dregalos (20. Februar 2009)

-jjam- schrieb:


> ich frage mich wiede das mit den motorräder gehen soll ,fährt einer und ein ers sitzt hinten drauf und scheißt?? würd mich echt interesieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hammergeil ^^

Kämpfe mit den Fahrzeugen - in ner Inni schwul ...
Schwierigkeit der meisten Bosskämpfe bestimmen - geht das jetzt überall? Man kanns aber auch übertreiben.... Müll !!

Eindeutig: Motorräder mit Teerfallen und Katapulte, die Spieler abschießen? Was zur Hölle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (23. Februar 2009)

Mir ist Ulduar total egal, weil ich ohnehin nicht reinkomme. Der Grund warum ich Patch 3.1 kaum noch erwarten kann ist ganz klar... Dualspec! Endlich nicht mehr entscheiden müssen: Will ich ohne Diskussionen in Instanzen reinkommen und mich dafür dann außerhalb mit ner Heilerskillung quälen oder will ich "draußen" Spaß haben, dafür aber sobald ich irgendwo mit rein will Diskussionen über meine DPS führen müssen (und sowohl einen Tank als auch einen Heiler suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... Mit 3.1 kann ich beides haben, will nur hoffen daß auch die "neuen" Hauptstädte (Dalaran und Shattrath) die Wechselmöglichkeit bieten, ein AH haben sie ja auch nicht.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. März 2009)

Ich muss ganz klar sagen das ich von dem trend mit den motorräden usw überhauptnichts(!) halte.....


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Ich freue mich auf die Fahrzeugkämpfe, braucht Mann Skill für (Frau nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die können das auch so) und ist ne nette Abwechslung.


----------

